
Businesses Struggle to Lure Workers Away from Unemployment - EduardoBautista
https://www.wsj.com/articles/businesses-struggle-to-lure-workers-away-from-unemployment-11588930202
======
krgraver
I think this will only be true while there are still weeks left on UI and not
many places passing peak infections. Eventually, people are going to want to
lock down a job before everyone rushes back onto the job market.

------
buffaloo
$600/wk bump = backdoor $15/hr min wage

